# New LOD video series. First episode, The S.T.I.N.C.



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Me and my homeboys are gonna be doing a video series over the next six months. One video a month will be available for free download at RogueMTB. The first episode will be a look back at the STINC. It will be up for download next Friday. It was the trail that took us over 3 years to build, and 5 months to tear down. It was one of the original slopestyle trails. There were 2 lines to take. One was a Northshore, slow tech skinny option. The other was the "big" line. It was high speed, with elevated rythem sections, and airs up to 50 feet. Many people tried to ride the trail, but there was only a handful that ever made it successfully from top to bottom. We pretty much lived on this trail for a few years. It was our life, and the man made us tear it down. This being said, in the end it was worth every drop of sweat it took to build it. We have no regrets, and it made us the riders that we are today.
R.I.P. Teh S.T.I.N.C.

Check out me and my crew in the newest issue of Dirt magazine. There is a sweet article and some sick shots of us.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

ThrowiTdoWn


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

dfdfd


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

dirka


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Jesus......*

That's one hell of a spot....

Thanks for sharing,

Mizzle:thumbsup:


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Very cool Zack. Great pictures.

KavuRider


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

insanely sick. can't wait to see the episodes.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

S.T.I.N.C. = the most fun i've ever had on a bicycle. i will surely miss it, much love for the norcal crew for extending an invite.......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Finally..................very cool


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

What's the story behind it, why did you tear it down?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

AW_ said:


> What's the story behind it, why did you tear it down?


It was built on BLM land. It was deep in the hills outside of Chico, CA. The area it was in was real backwoods ghetto. Alot of gnarly trash and illegal dumping. We would here constant gunfire at the trail. Sometimes on the trail. Somebody decided to call the BLM office and report the trail. They came up and found it. They were cool guys, and wanted us to be able to keep the trail, but in the end the upper managment of BLM made us tear it down because of the liabiltity issue. That pretty much makes a long story short.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> wanted us to be able to keep the trail, but in the end the upper managment of BLM made us tear it down because of the liabiltity issue. .


how did you feel....I felt sick after Octogon was Bulldozed......it bothered me for weeks


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

looking back at those pics - those were some mega air's you guys were pullin. it sucks that the trails are gone.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

the good old huck days eh?

rip


----------



## avalanche165 (Aug 7, 2006)

that looks sick man, would love to have built, ridden, and been a part of something like that. look forward to the vids. you guys gonna build somewhere else?


----------



## solarburn (Jun 27, 2005)

*Crazy!*

 I'm blown away by the stunts you guys made and rode on. Wow! Glad you got to ride it for as long as you did.

Sorry to see all that go. Can't wait to see the video! Way to go guys...awesome!


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

Sick pics, can't wait for the video!

-Nate


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Cool to hear that you'll be making a series starting with it. That place looked sweet and deserves an episode on it. You guys put in a ton of hard work on it.

Will the series basically be parts from the movie you were gonna make?


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

YES!!! can't wait to finally check the video of TeH LeeT StiNk HUXXORZ!!!


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

hate to see the S.T.I.N.C. go. the man has a way of crampin styles.

zach has always posted the most consistently gnarly images on this forum, and most of them came from that trail. 

can't wait for the video, I know it will be sick.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

rip. looks like a sick trail


----------



## Cozza (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow, that trail looks amazing! Too bad it had to be taken down.
Look forward to the video on it!!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

avalanche165 said:


> you guys gonna build somewhere else?


Effin A Cotton. We are building machines. I will always be building a new trail. It is my addiction.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

matt said:


> Will the series basically be parts from the movie you were gonna make?


Some what, but most of the footage will be new. We are filming everyday. The episodes will probably be fairly short, because i don't like to throw in crap footage. We will have a lot of rider interviews, and gnarness from Utah to Canada, and everything in between. There will probably be a lot of drunken choas as well, since my crew are all off their rockers.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Effin A Cotton. We are building machines. I will always be building a new trail. It is my addiction.


i got bit by that today. theres this little section that looks for a sweet steep down, but its only like 30 ft long. but i dont care 

cant wait to see the filims


----------



## hunt27 (Sep 20, 2005)

Zachdank Does'nt Count Sheep Before He Finally Lays Down And Waits, He Counts Shovels!!!!!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow!! That's pretty much all I can say Wow!!! I hope I can ride a trail like that someday.


----------



## gumby2 (Apr 13, 2004)

Holy **** guys, a lot of love went into that trail!
Amazing images. Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

damn that looks f%^kin sick 
sucks it had to go cant wait for the vids


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Very cool :thumbsup: 
*I am sorry for your loss! :cryin: *


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

hey zach, whats the month of the issue of dirt your in. i know you said the newest but my mag store is sometimes slow on that. Just wanna get the right one. I'm lookin forward to seeing this series, props to you and your crew.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

cummings said:


> hey zach, whats the month of the issue of dirt your in. i know you said the newest but my mag store is sometimes slow on that. Just wanna get the right one. I'm lookin forward to seeing this series, props to you and your crew.


Dirta


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Can't wait to see the videos, keep us updated fo sho'


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

ill wait for that video then. should be good...!


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Sweat pics,That 3rd pic,that jump looks sick,i want video!!!1111


----------



## I-DRIVER (Oct 1, 2006)

That 3rd pic is sick! What kind of height and distance can you get out of that jump?


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

i have you as my background your my hero


----------



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

woot this ficken rulez


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

wowwww   that stuffs hugeeee
cant wait to see the video!
2nd person to say youre my background too (that huge gap heh)


----------



## bleu (Jan 24, 2005)

Damn, thought the BLM was a little more lenient with stuff?

I know the Forest Service is nazi-like out here. Looked sick as hell...good luck in future endeavours.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

hardcore newbie said:


> i have you as my background your my hero


ummm, over obbsesed

zach, you now have your own groupie


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

free rider said:


> zach, you now have your own groupie


Wake up kid. You're are way behind. That was the #1 saying of 2005.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Wake up kid. Your are way behind. That was the #1 saying of 2005.


Yaawwwnnn, sorry i just woke up, what did i miss guys?


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

R.I.P. - S.T.I.N.C.

The mother of more to come...


?


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

I can't wait to have all you guys sucking up my bandwidth! Zach's videos are the most solid, no BS, shredding going on right now...


----------



## Off Street Only (Nov 22, 2005)

Z- did you ever gets any pics of osborne runnin the STINC?? or did he shy away as the building progressed!!! 

lookin forward to the video series! i hope to be back up that way in NOV!! get your ride fixed and come down to santa cruz!!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

you new guys should search S.T.I.N.C. in the downhill forum, some baddass pictures. sorry to heard about the trail, so you guys are just going to put episodes up, and never realease a video?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

chico said:


> Z- did you ever gets any pics of osborne runnin the STINC?? or did he shy away as the building progressed!!!
> 
> lookin forward to the video series! i hope to be back up that way in NOV!! get your ride fixed and come down to santa cruz!!


Yo A- I did not get any pics of Oz runnin the STINC. I got a couple of video shots of him hitting it, but that was all within the first year. He gave up soon after that. The gnar factor was way to high for him, even tho he was a ripping rider. The last 2 times he came up to shred, he ended up going home with hainus injuries.

I'm getting my ride fixed next week hopefuly. I'm stoked to come sesh the foam pit with Matt V, and kick it with party boy.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

SBSfreerider said:


> you new guys should search S.T.I.N.C. in the downhill forum, some baddass pictures. sorry to heard about the trail, so you guys are just going to put episodes up, and never realease a video?


Yeah, the video is being turned into a series. We are filming everyday, so it will be a mix of old and new footage, with each new episode being based around spots.


----------



## stratguy (Dec 24, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Yo A- I did not get any pics of Oz runnin the STINC. I got a couple of video shots of him hitting it, but that was all within the first year. He gave up soon after that. The gnar factor was way to high for him, even tho he was a ripping rider. The last 2 times he came up to shred, he ended up going home with hainus injuries.
> 
> I'm getting my ride fixed next week hopefuly. I'm stoked to come sesh the foam pit with Matt V, and kick it with party boy.


You are going to Dans foam pit with Matt V? What day are you guys going down, I havent ridden it in a like a month. Its sick, I have some pics of me up there, its huge and you will never fly out of it unless you really try. Heres a bail pic that shows how big it is, my bike went about 3/4 the way across.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

finally Zachs video.....I have seen clips and it is awesome......the breaking of bones (snapp !!!) in a few videos


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Dirka, dirka, dirka is right. Is that you Iron Balls McGinty?


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Effin A Cotton. We are building machines. I will always be building a new trail. It is my addiction.


Respect to that. All i want to do is build some sick lines....they are everywhere....come on feel the noise!


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

Where is it on the site? I can not find it?

I just see the Yeti Video?

Thanks C


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

That is some of the coolest riding I've seen. To bad it had to go. I want to build something like that around here.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Vid will be on the Rogue website sometime today.:thumbsup:


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Video Is Up!!!*

The video is up on our site now! It is HUGE... Go to the link below and PLEASE right click, and "Save As"!!!!! The video is called Episode 1!

https://www.roguemtb.com/media/videos.htm


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

SICK VID!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

Awesome video, download it, regardless of connection speed!


----------



## Monster T-roy (Aug 20, 2004)

holy she-ite, that takes me back. dropping in on that trail was like jumping out of an airplane. total adrenaline. great editing zach.


----------



## T.K. Castle (Mar 6, 2006)

You guys rip. Great stuff, thanks.


----------



## kramonut (Jul 6, 2005)

Great video! 

Good Crue song too. :thumbsup:


----------



## hamdergram (Oct 7, 2006)

wow, my first mtbr post. this is almost as cool as myspace. do i get a pin or something? 

ripping footy as always, tilroy almost brought a tear to my eye at the beginning :thumbsup: the L.O.D. lives!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

hamdergram said:


> wow, my first mtbr post. this is almost as cool as myspace. do i get a pin or something?
> 
> ripping footy as always, tilroy almost brought a tear to my eye at the beginning :thumbsup: the L.O.D. lives!!!!!


Pin you say?


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

hamdergram said:


> wow, my first mtbr post. this is almost as cool as myspace. do i get a pin or something?
> 
> ripping footy as always, tilroy almost brought a tear to my eye at the beginning :thumbsup: the L.O.D. lives!!!!!


Grahamderham! I met you in west texas when you exploded your ankle overshooting that rock jump... remember?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

coma13 said:


> Grahamderham! I met you in west texas when you exploded your ankle overshooting that rock jump... remember?


That was probably the first, and last post you will ever see from the Kid.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

well it was definitely the first...........


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

i respect anyone who rode that trail. props. 

zach, you seem a little out of it at the end there.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

zach isn't in the interview at the end... that's Scott aka BKRacer on the left, Skinny D, and gramderham silently sitting on the right...


----------



## hamdergram (Oct 7, 2006)

coma13 said:


> Grahamderham! I met you in west texas when you exploded your ankle overshooting that rock jump... remember?


yeah i remember, good times. probably won't be the last time you see me ruin myself.


----------



## hamdergram (Oct 7, 2006)

coma13 said:


> Grahamderham! I met you in west texas when you exploded your ankle overshooting that rock jump... remember?


yeah i remember, good times. probably won't be the last time you see me ruin myself.


----------



## hamdergram (Oct 7, 2006)

coma13 said:


> Grahamderham! I met you in west texas when you exploded your ankle overshooting that rock jump... remember?


yeah i remember, good times. probably won't be the last time you see me ruin myself.


----------



## hamdergram (Oct 7, 2006)

coma13 said:


> Grahamderham! I met you in west texas when you exploded your ankle overshooting that rock jump... remember?


yeah i remember, good times. probably won't be the last time you see me ruin myself.


----------



## hamdergram (Oct 7, 2006)

coma13 said:


> Grahamderham! I met you in west texas when you exploded your ankle overshooting that rock jump... remember?


yeah i remember, good times. i think i tore my shoulder the next day. probably won't be the last time you see me ruin myself.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

quintuple post!!!! new record!!!!!!


----------



## hamdergram (Oct 7, 2006)

zachdank said:


> That was probably the first, and last post you will ever see from the Kid.


you'll see me everyday on here. i'm your new interweb nemesis.


----------



## hamdergram (Oct 7, 2006)

coma13 said:


> zach isn't in the interview at the end... that's Scott aka BKRacer on the left, Skinny D, and gramderham silently sitting on the right...


yeah that was me. i know my place and i keep quiet when the elder LOD members speak.


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

hey, i just saw episode one...that place was fvkin crazy...you guys rip. that trail ment alot to you guys - it really sucks that its gone.


----------



## hamdergram (Oct 7, 2006)

Red Bull said:


> i respect anyone who rode that trail. props.
> 
> zach, you seem a little out of it at the end there.


i'm pretty sure you're talkin about me. like i said i say quiet and let the elders speak.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Great vid, thanks for posting that!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

coma13 said:


> quintuple post!!!! new record!!!!!!


That was a gnarly little section of posts there, I thought my browser was glitching


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

coma13 said:


> quintuple post!!!! new record!!!!!!


He was just trying to emphatize his point


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

hamdergram said:


> i'm pretty sure you're talkin about me. like i said i say quiet and let the elders speak.


ive been too ****ed up this weekend to pay attention to what im doing on the computer. my bad hommie.

im gunna pass out now. goodnight mtbr.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

oohh hohoho man! INSANE.

I always thought "kick start your heart" was about Hootin' lines.... now I think I know what it's really about - Hittin' fat lines, straight destroyin'em! so far beyond.... 
stinc rock, blowin' aortic valves since the 90's.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, some canadian found it and its on pinkbike now


----------



## Cozza (Oct 20, 2005)

That...was...freaking AWESOME!


----------



## jakedank (Oct 13, 2006)

*S.t.i.n.k*

Bow to the S.T.I.N.K!!!RIP:madman:


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Zack, or anyone else, how exactly do you go about building those box style jumps? the ones with the wooden frame, they look so clean and solid.


----------



## Mega T (Aug 15, 2005)

Just found this video. Unbelievable... especially that high skinny footage. Probably could've made some good loot selling guided tours.

I can't help but wonder what happened to the guy's shoulder who smacks off that tree in the last shot. That, and how good the blaze must've been for that commentary at the end. 

PS - should show that vid the folks at Diablo/Plattekill. It would be nice to progress to something even remotely close to some of the stuff they built.


----------



## MorphineAddict (Mar 19, 2004)

Damn, what a bummer. I haven't logged on to here in months, and this is the first thing I read?!?!?! Seriously, what a bummer man. Wish I got to even see the place. Kick a$$ vid though. Can't wait to see the others. 

R.I.P


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

WHats it shot on? DV? HD? 16mm?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

acdcfan1283 said:


> Zack, or anyone else, how exactly do you go about building those box style jumps? the ones with the wooden frame, they look so clean and solid.


put in some posts, stack up the logs against the posts into a wedge shape frame, fill with dirt.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> WHats it shot on? DV? HD? 16mm?


Canon GL 2


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> panasonic GL 2


Canon


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Canon


my bad.....been crying since I busted mine,....now have to buy a bran new one


----------



## MorphineAddict (Mar 19, 2004)

Damn Bob, you're up to 23,588 posts?!?!?! LOL Guess it HAS been a while since I've been on here!


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> my bad.....been crying since I busted mine,....now have to buy a bran new one


Some of the new HD cameras out are mind blowing. I don't have the money for one but if you do, you could very easily make some incredible quality videos.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

finally, a thread worth resurrecting gets resurrected!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

MorphineAddict said:


> Damn Bob, you're up to 23,588 posts?!?!?! LOL Guess it HAS been a while since I've been on here!


and, as demonstrated by his post just above yours, 23,500 of them were incorrect information.....


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, that was dope!


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

nice avatar icons you got there


----------



## overcome.101 (Oct 22, 2006)

After heedful consideration im going to have to go ahead and ask... what does S.T.I.N.C. stand for


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

overcome.101 said:


> After heedful consideration im going to have to go ahead and ask... what does S.T.I.N.C. stand for


sickest trail in northern california


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> nice avatar icons you got there


WCH poached mine.... mine looks exactly like me, mike's looks like me wearing one of those dred-lock wigs...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Frank the bunny stole the next episode.


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

which one is u on the cover zach?


----------



## fsdmusic (May 16, 2006)

WOW can you say committed? some real progressive lines. Hands down the best no/small budget video I have seen! Guys willing to lay there bodies, there money and there hard work on the line for all the right reasons, because they live to ride. Thanks Zach and his crew ultimately inspiring!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> and, as demonstrated by his post just above yours, 23,500 of them were incorrect information.....


panasonic/canon....just a mistake.....but we all know it was a GL2


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

dude the GL series is gay. I cant stand them for biking films, but I have to use our PEG Channels crap ass GL1's . I realy want to use a XL2.


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

that is amazing too bad its gone


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

too bad the video is apparently gone too from rogue's site...


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

they worked for me there is a link in one of the posts in this thread


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

here is the link
http://www.roguemtb.com/media/videos.htm


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

Zach,

REBUILD.....That **** was gangbusteres!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

mkrobert81 said:


> Zach,
> 
> REBUILD.....That **** was gangbusteres!


I'm all dirt now homie. No wood for me.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

So sick!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

thats too bad, because those were some sick ass trails


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

heh props to zachdank. this vidder made pinkbike's Vid of the day :thumbsup:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Now they know what large dubs and drops look like!


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Whats the injury report on the crashese at this place?


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

I remember watching this video about 6 years ago... unfortunately Rouge MTB is down... anywhere else I can see it or can someone email it to me?

Thanks!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

stinky smurf 1 - YouTube


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Haha!!

Aw.......I miss that place.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> ....I miss that place.


right? easily the most fun i've ever had on a bike. and i've had a lot of fun on bikes...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> stinky smurf 1 - YouTube


still amazing


----------

